# What is the blood blister thing on my comets tail?



## BJplusMilo21 (Jun 18, 2011)

My Goldfish has a blood blister looking thing.
It started when my goldfish tail was bitten by a sliver dollar about (6 months ago)

What is this blood blister thing?


































Note:
The PH of the water is 7.0


You don't see the pictures?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Without a picture, we won't be able to help you, I'm afraid...

Welcome to Fish Forums though!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's just an embolism, a place where the blood vessels got hugely expanded from an injury. Pretty much harmless.


----------

